# Quillo



## Pepona

Hola

Sap algu com es tradueix 'quillo' al castella? 

gracies!

per cert, perdoneu, pero no hi han accents als ordinadors anglesos...


----------



## betulina

Hola, Pepona,

"quillo" en quin sentit? De "gamberro"? No és castellana, ja, la paraula "quillo"?


----------



## arrobarriba

Hola,

*quillo *també s'utilitza en castellà. Hi ha molts altres noms; a Catalunya és molt freqüent *garrulo*


----------



## Pepona

Hola Betulina

Quillo en sentit de 'vestir malament', no de gamberro. La paraula quillo no surt al diccionari espanol, ni cap espanol no catala m'enten quand utilitzo la paraula.

gracies!


----------



## ursu-lab

Hi havia una altra discussió aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1516556

Pel que sembla, és andalús, ve de "chiquillo", també es diu "quiyo" (a Andalusia) i significa "hortera".


----------



## inFusion

_*Quillo*_ no existeix en català... És castellà, com ha dit la betulina abans, i sí que s'utilitza fora de Catalunya.


----------



## Jeni

Quillo es Castellano de toda la vida, catalan no!


----------



## Pepona

gracies a tots!


----------



## Nakojama

Hola a todos.
No sé qué significa en Cataluña la palabra "quillo", pero en Andalucía no significa "hortera". Un quillo es un macarra de barrio (coche tuneado, pendientes de aro, música a todo trapo). En Madrid por ejemplo sencillamente no se utiliza.


----------



## Valtiel

No hay traducción, y si hay algún equivalente, lo será muy poco; se podría usar como un castellanismo, aunque me pregunto hasta qué punto lo es si la misma palabra «no existe», ya que es el trozo de otra. Si lo dejamos como palabra inventada, se podría usar en cualquier lengua sin que fuese extranjerismo o barbarismo. Otro tema es que sea recomendable.
Saludos.


----------



## Pepona

muchas gracias!


----------



## mithrellas

A Cataluña, quillo = hortera i com han dit, és castellà (de la parla andalusa).



Nakojama said:


> Hola a todos.
> ... en Andalucía *no* significa "hortera". Un quillo es un macarra de barrio (coche tuneado, pendientes de aro, música a todo trapo)...



¿y este "macarra de barrio" no sería un hortera?? A mi me lo parece totalmente. Vamos, si ya lo estoy viendo con el chandal, la camiseta imperio y las cadenas...


----------

